# Women’s Role in Holocaust May Exceed Old Notions



## Costas (Jul 18, 2010)

Από τη NYT.

Ms. Petri was married to an SS officer who ran an agricultural estate, complete with a colonial-style manor house and slave laborers, in Galicia, in occupied Poland. She later confessed to having murdered six Jewish children, aged 6 to 12. She came across them while out riding in her carriage. She was the mother of two young children, and was 25 at the time. Near naked, the Jewish children had apparently escaped from a railroad car bound for the Sobibor camp. She took them home, fed them, then led them into the woods and shot them one by one.
(...)
Ms. Altvater Zelle went to Ukraine as a 22-year-old single woman and became the secretary of a district commissar, Wilhelm Westerheide. Survivors remembered her as the notorious Fräulein Hanna, and accused her, among other things, of smashing a toddler’s head against a ghetto wall and of throwing children to their deaths from the window of a makeshift hospital.

Back in Germany, Ms. Altvater Zelle married, became a welfare case worker for youth in her hometown, Minden, and adopted a son.


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2010)

Δεν είναι και το πιο κατάλληλο, αλλά το έβλεπα χτες το βράδυ και σκέφτηκα να το ποστάρω εδώ και όχι στο νήμα των βιντεακίων. 

Hitler scene - Monty Python


----------

